# 928 Carbon



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Anybody ride a Bianchi 928 Carbon? I'm considering a 2006 928 Veloce or Ultegra; any opinions.

Thanks


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I test rode the Ultegra-equipped model. It was light and comfortable and stable. But nothing about it jumped out at me and the carbon did nothing for me. (I ended up getting a 2004 EV3; someday I will take a photo).


----------

